# Connecting to the Internet from FreeBSD on VirtualBox



## AlexF (Mar 23, 2010)

I just installed FreeBSD in the VirtualBox running on Ubuntu host, and need instructions to enable Internet access from FreeBSD. My guess that I need to run /usr/sbin/sysinstall and do something there, but what exactly?

Details.

Host: Ubuntu 9.10, connected to the Internet through LAN. Sun VirtualBox 3.1.4. FreeBSD 8.0 running in the VirtualBox.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 23, 2010)

```
echo 'ifconfig_[red]rl0[/red]="DHCP"' >> /etc/rc.conf
```
replace rl0 with proper interface and reboot

to check available interfaces run *ifconfig*


----------



## AlexF (Mar 23, 2010)

It is working, thank you very much!


----------

